# ripleys mice!



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

i havent been active in a while.. so yeah heres my mice now!! 
some of you might remember one of these ladies  
and also.. i will put names for each doe.. can you tell me colours?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Aww has Poppy had her whiskers chewed off? One of my mice has been barbering! Very sweet mice =)


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah shes had that since she was little. and a breeder said its nothing to worry about..and its ebony who does it.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

and coral is pregnant


----------

